# Tech-Com HD LCD SSD-TV-724 TV Tuner review



## desiibond (Jan 2, 2010)

Recently, I decided to move to linux. However I tried, I was not able to get TV to work on linux (using internet PCI tv tuner). And since I don't want to keep Windows just for TV watching, thought of purchasing a budget TV tuner box that I can connect to LCD and that support widescreen output.

I went to a local dealer and first purchased Zippys TV Tuner box which was pathetic with really bad quality and the quality was so bad that I returned it immediately. Here are few pictures of this card:


*lh6.ggpht.com/_uQuIPFY0PfM/Sz4703A4nZI/AAAAAAAAAK4/5jyXtlDlutQ/s144/01012010116.jpg



*lh5.ggpht.com/_uQuIPFY0PfM/Sz472YHRyeI/AAAAAAAAALI/q924bnl3Lpk/s144/01012010119.jpg


Next I went for Tech-Com SSD-TV-724 TV as the dealer promised that he will take back this card if it does not work well. 

Paid 1500 rupees for this card, which I think it a bit high but there was not many options here. 
*Features:*





Full channel scan, support PAL-DK/I or PAL-BG/I or NTSC system of cableTV and air TV

Output resolution up to: (4:3) 800*600*60Hz, 800*600*75Hz, 1024*768*60Hz, 1024*768*75Hz, 1280*1024*60Hz, 1280*1024*75Hz (16:9) 1280*720*60Hz, 1280*720*75Hz, 1600*900*60Hz (16:10) 1440*900*60Hz, 1440*900*75Hz, 1680*1050*60Hz

Preview all Programs in 4,9 or 16 pictures

Picture in picture function, display the picture of TV program on the computer desktop

Full functional remote control, OSD dispalying and very convenient operating with VIDEO, S-VIDEO interfaces, capable of connecting with camera, VCD or TV game console

Support Video Out Function
*Read On*


----------



## Krow (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice review desii! We need more reviews of such budget products which most people buy. Good job.


----------

